# NYC Comp???



## bigbee99 (May 19, 2010)

Anyone interested in a NYC comp? And if so, does anyone want to help me organize one?


----------



## Owen (May 19, 2010)

I'm interested!


----------



## dannyz0r (May 19, 2010)

Yupyup


----------



## Sa967St (May 19, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20334


----------



## bigbee99 (May 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20334



its not confirmed yet


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2010)

He's working on it and it's in the process of being made official. How much have you done?


----------



## bigbee99 (May 19, 2010)

shelley said:


> He's working on it and it's in the process of being made official. How much have you done?



Nothing, I was just asking who was interested in it, and if anyone would be willing to help me.


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2010)

In Manhattan? Where are you looking at for venues?

Rowe's competition should be official as soon as I get to it. If someone puts everything in front of me, I will press the 'yes' button. If not, I should be able to get to it tonight.

Sorry Rowe... for the delay.


----------



## timspurfan (May 19, 2010)

I would like to help if I could.


----------



## MichaelP. (May 19, 2010)

I would be interested, but the chances of me going are about 20%. I have grandparents who live there, but if it's just a small thing, I doubt it though.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 19, 2010)

Interested. If there was one i would be there.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 19, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> I would like to help if I could.



thank you, ill send you a pm about it.


----------



## Bob (May 19, 2010)

What kind of venue do you have available in NYC?

The last time I thought about hosting a competition there, everybody wanted $$$$$.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 19, 2010)

Im in.


Don't bother referencing the Hessler threads, those turned into discussions about bagged milk. DO NOT START THAT HERE NOW THAT I SAID THAT!


----------



## DaBear (May 19, 2010)

sorry, but, bagged milk?


----------



## Kian (May 19, 2010)

DaBear said:


> sorry, but, bagged milk?



it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 20, 2010)

DONT START!


----------



## Bryan (May 20, 2010)

Kian said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, but, bagged milk?
> ...



He needs a wiki link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milk_bag


----------



## DaBear (May 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



but..but...but why? why would you want to put milk in a bag? its perfectly fine in a jug


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2010)

DaBear said:


> but..but...but why? why would you want to put milk in a bag? its perfectly fine in a jug


Why would you want to put milk in a jug? It's perfectly fine in a bag.


----------



## timspurfan (May 21, 2010)

Is this happening to this thread?


----------



## Bob (May 21, 2010)

I get my milk directly from the cow's udders.


----------



## DaBear (May 21, 2010)

all i can think of now is how my childhood would have been different had we been given bagged milk with a straw rather than milk cartons ;_;


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 21, 2010)

STOP NOW IF YOU WANT AN NYC COMP. GO TO ROWE'S THREAD TO DISCUSS MILK


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> STOP NOW IF YOU WANT AN NYC COMP. GO TO ROWE'S THREAD TO DISCUSS MILK



OMG I'M GONNA TYPE IN CAPS SO EVERYONE SHOULD DO WHAT I SAY


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > STOP NOW IF YOU WANT AN NYC COMP. GO TO ROWE'S THREAD TO DISCUSS MILK
> ...



I'M SORRY BUT I HAVE A MORE VALID POINT THAN MOST USES OF ALLCAPS


----------



## MichaelP. (May 22, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...



CAN I HAZ VALID PONTE?


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 22, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



NO FREAKING WWAY!


----------



## Bryan (May 22, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> STOP NOW IF YOU WANT AN NYC COMP. GO TO ROWE'S THREAD TO DISCUSS MILK



So we didn't stop and now the Long Island competition has been announced. Just saying....


----------



## Kian (May 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > STOP NOW IF YOU WANT AN NYC COMP. GO TO ROWE'S THREAD TO DISCUSS MILK
> ...



Bagged milk discussion= WCA competitions. Interesting.


----------



## Bob (May 22, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...



I like how you say this as if it's up to you.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 23, 2010)

Bob said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



 Look my smiley in the eyes and say that an NYC comp isn't as important as saying something like "FRED IS GAY" or "YOU HAVEN'T TWEETED IN 6 SECONDS WTF LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (May 23, 2010)

I can help. ideally it would be nice to have it near Penn station and or grand central.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 23, 2010)

Go to the planners thread, this thread is now about bagged milk.


----------

